# 31 wks pregnant- tightness in the stomach



## kayleigh1990

hi just asking for some advice incase this is a common problem, im 31 weeks pregnant with my 3rd child and for around 24 hours i have had a pain in stomach which feels like a stitch and my belly is very tight i have been under a lot of stress and think that maybe this is the cause. i feel like i need 2 see a doctor but thought it would be a good idea to get feedback from someone who maybe has had the same problem, i.e mams :) thanks


----------



## glamis

hiya
could you be getting bh as mine started really early around 26 wks :hugs:


----------



## HungryHippo

It also sounds like BH to me. Saw my doc for my monthly check-up yesterday and told her my stomach would seize up while we walk our dog. The doc said it sounded like BH and to stay hydrated because dehydration can bring them on. She also said if I get more than 4 an hour or if they're accompanied by period-type cramps to give her a call as that's not normal. My doc said they're very common - but that some women don't get them at all.


----------



## Srrme

I would go in and get checked to be on the safe side.


----------

